
Show HN: GoRetro – Free Sprint Retrospective Tool - eranknow
https://www.goretro.ai/
======
m88m
Looking good!

I've been looking at ways to organize the retros done in our company
especially nowadays where we are all in distribute mode. It would be helpful
if there was a video demoing a fictional startup using this product so we
could see how this fits into our workflow!

------
eranknow
Run team retrospectives easily, quickly, and absolutely FREE GoRetro is an
agile sprint retrospective tool making the entire retro process seamless,
simple, fun, colorful, productive, and unlimited.

------
nevoalva
Nice. I'll give it a try if its really free

~~~
eranknow
I tried it...it's absolutely and completely free :)

All the features, all the members, crazy stuff.

------
Aaaaahhhh
Love your design guys.

